# Taking the train to outer space



## MARC Rider (Mar 20, 2018)

https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/soyuz-ms-06-spacecraft-is-transported-by-train-to-the-news-photo/845170640#soyuz-06-spacecraft-is-transported-by-train-to-the-launch-pad-at-the-picture-id845170640

The locomotive doesn't appear to be in compliance with EPA Tier 4 emissions requirements. Fortunately for the railroad involved, it's running in Kazakhstan where EPA regs don't apply.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 21, 2018)

Is it certified for 110?

It kind of reminds me of the 60's rocket/jet pack (well, fuel I suppose) experiments here and in France, where they had a pretty sci-fi looking jet train.


----------



## jis (Mar 21, 2018)

MARC Rider said:


> https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/soyuz-ms-06-spacecraft-is-transported-by-train-to-the-news-photo/845170640#soyuz-06-spacecraft-is-transported-by-train-to-the-launch-pad-at-the-picture-id845170640
> 
> The locomotive doesn't appear to be in compliance with EPA Tier 4 emissions requirements. Fortunately for the railroad involved, it's running in Kazakhstan where EPA regs don't apply.


EPA? What's that?






You should see some of the Alco WDM-2 and derivative smokers that run around in India. Fortunately many of them are slated to be converted to pure electrics and the rest scrapped.


----------



## railiner (Mar 21, 2018)

Wonder if they make the Cosmonauts ride along in that blue car?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 21, 2018)

Isn't that actually part of the Duchy of Grand Fenwick's Mars program?


----------



## railiner (Mar 21, 2018)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Isn't that actually part of the Duchy of Grand Fenwick's Mars program?


Are you sure about that?

I thought it was Freedonia's defense against Sylvania......


----------



## Rover (Apr 19, 2018)




----------

